
Darknet and Deepnet Mining for Proactive Cybersecurity Threat Intelligence - danielmorozoff
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602115/machine-learning-algorithm-combs-the-darknet-for-zero-day-exploits-and-finds-them/?set=602119
======
danielmorozoff
arxiv link at the bottom:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1607.08583](http://arxiv.org/abs/1607.08583)

